# Weather Observation Station



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm interested in getting a weather observation station. Something along the lines of this https://wxobservation.com/davis-vantage-vue-6250-rev
Almost all of our rainfall in the summer is from pop up T-storms and reports for rainfall from an airport 10 miles away aren't accurate.

Anyone have any experience in this area and recommendations?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the Davis Vantage Vue. I know a couple other guys here have the Vantage Pro2.

Be sure and check out this topic: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=67

Also, there is a link to my station in my profile if you would like to see how it reports to Weather Underground.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks @Ware . Couldn't find a thread for whatever reason.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Thanks @Ware . Couldn't find a thread for whatever reason.


No worries!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One thing I will start to caution. Weather underground is having too many issues since they are now own by the weather channel thus IBM. Severs go down frequently. They stopped the API keys. Look for a system that could report to another ecosystem than just weather underground.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> One thing I will start to caution. Weather underground is having too many issues since they are now own by the weather channel thus IBM. Severs go down frequently. They stopped the API keys. Look for a system that could report to another ecosystem than just weather underground.


+1, I also upload to PWS Weather, CWOP, and the Ambient Weather dashboard. With the Meteobridge it's almost as easy to upload to several as it is one. For day to day monitoring I think it's hard to beat the WU interface though.

Here is a list of Weather Networks that the Meteobridge will work with.


----------

